# Bobcats re-sign kareem rush



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

you lucky *******s!!!


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Im glad we signed him. Now he can get more playing time and he might turn out to be a great player for right now he just a decent player.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Pacersrock31 said:


> Im glad we signed him. Now he can get more playing time and he might turn out to be a great player for right now he just a decent player.


we? u look like a pacer fan 2 me


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

they could have done worse.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a good filler until BB finds an allstar SG in the upcoming year or two.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Im a fan of several teams! Heat Bobcats Pacers and magic also the Suns


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Pacersrock31 said:


> Im a fan of several teams! Heat Bobcats Pacers and magic also the Suns


or are you just and NBA fan?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

kamego said:


> He's a good filler until BB finds an allstar SG in the upcoming year or two.


Yup, or if he can step up and prove he might be that guy. Im hoping this year, he is injury free and is more aggresive


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Yup, or if he can step up and prove he might be that guy. Im hoping this year, he is injury free and is more aggresive


He is a good fit on this team no doubt


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

kamego said:


> He's a good filler until BB finds an allstar SG in the upcoming year or two.


Exactly. The Bobcats need to be active in FA next year, but I don't think there are any all-star caliber SGs in next year's FA class. Rush is a nice short term player for now and hopefully he can step it up this year.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Exactly. The Bobcats need to be active in FA next year, but I don't think there are any all-star caliber SGs in next year's FA class. Rush is a nice short term player for now and hopefully he can step it up this year.


They want to be in the lottery next year. I am sure they can find a SG through the draft.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ive said it b4 and i stand by it i think he can be a michael redd


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

He seems pretty complacent to me.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> ive said it b4 and i stand by it i think he can be a michael redd


Lacks the confidence and the fire.
Prefers not to drive and lacks the quick first step. 
Possibly technique, he seems athletic enough.
Still needs to work on his ball-handling and jumpshot. (More of a 3 than a 2 still?)


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> Lacks the confidence and the fire.
> Prefers not to drive and lacks the quick first step.
> Possibly technique, he seems athletic enough.
> Still needs to work on his ball-handling and jumpshot. (More of a 3 than a 2 still?)


Those are all things he can get better at. He at times has shown the skill thats for sure.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

kamego said:


> Those are all things he can get better at. He at times has shown the skill thats for sure.


I'll give you that,
I thought at one point that he could even be a point guard for spot minutes. But hes a 2/3 in my mind now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

kamego said:


> Those are all things he can get better at. He at times has shown the skill thats for sure.


All he really needs is that confidence and belief that "yes, I can play a great level and light the house up every night." Nothing brings that kind of confidence more than playing time. I've always been a Rush fan, and I hope the he gets the minutes he deserves this year to prove what he can bring to the table.


----------

